
This Trash-Collecting Spacecraft Will Pit Giant Nets Against a Space Harpoon - ourmandave
http://gizmodo.com/this-trash-collecting-spacecraft-will-pit-giant-nets-ag-1783122102
======
hourislate
I have given some thought to space junk and how to go about cleaning it up.
Would it be possible to attach small engines (ION engine, Rocket, etc) to an
object/satellite that is not in use anymore and give it a nudge towards the
Moon or Mars?

I would even suggest before the Space Station is abandoned, we should consider
moving it to an orbit or even trying to gently put it down on the moon.

If anything we could begin to build a scrap yard of equipment that might
become useful some day to the folks who colonize the Moon or Mars.

